# DIY VG



## AlphaDog (5/3/16)

Hey all, is this the correct pure VG to use in eLiquids? Thanks!


----------



## Nightwalker (5/3/16)

Urs and mine. In a pinch. But get the proper ones from vape stockist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/3/16)

BP - checked, you should be fine ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey all, is this the correct pure VG to use in eLiquids? Thanks!
> View attachment 47357


Yes, but its more expensive to buy it in those sizes at the chemist.
Dolly Varden from Shoprite is R9 odd for 100ml.
VG from Valley Vapours is R19 per 100ml.


----------



## AlphaDog (5/3/16)

Thanks very much all. Appreciate the quick responses and good advice.


----------



## Caveman (5/3/16)

I got 200ml from Dischem for R22


----------



## AlphaDog (10/3/16)

I added a little VG to my NCV Ripple bottle. I gave it a good shake and everything, but after the juice settles, i notice a a foamy/bubbly residue sitting at the top. What's happening here?


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I added a little VG to my NCV Ripple bottle. I gave it a good shake and everything, but after the juice settles, i notice a a foamy/bubbly residue sitting at the top. What's happening here?



Sounds strange, leave it over night it should settle.


----------



## AlphaDog (10/3/16)

Gizmo said:


> Sounds strange, leave it over night it should settle.


Check here:


----------



## ErnstZA (10/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Check here:
> View attachment 47772


Has happened to me as well a few times after a good shake of a fresh batch. Should settle in the next 24h or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I added a little VG to my NCV Ripple bottle. I gave it a good shake and everything, but after the juice settles, i notice a a foamy/bubbly residue sitting at the top. What's happening here?



I've seen this happening with juices that contain fruity and sour concentrates mostly. It will settle. There's nothing wrong there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

